# How different types behave with other types



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

This socionics link is pretty interesting. You click one type, and you'll see different approach the selected type see with other types.  

Can you relate?  

https://falconnl.github.io/TypeSquare/

*sample of an ENTJ identity


----------

